

Oscillofun (2008) [video] - kazinator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4YyI6_y6kw

======
linschn
I'd love to read up on how this is done.

The only source code I was able to find is :
[https://github.com/kieve/Archive/tree/master/projects/Oscill...](https://github.com/kieve/Archive/tree/master/projects/Oscillofun)

------
kazinator
(I'm aware this was posted before. Four years ago; zero comments or votes.
It's a cool hack!)

